# Greetings from Sweden!



## Magnus (Apr 10, 2005)

Hello everybody! -I just found this site, and coming from the northern part of Sweden I have my fair share of plowing! (I mowe a Private road and property with a Volvo BM 650 (Tractor) with front end loader and bucket)

Have been looking around the site and it seems that you use small pickup trucks alot? Over here we seldom see a pickup truck whatsoever. And one with a snow-plow is non-existing. Most common on the roads are large trucks (Scania / Volvo) with large blades and side-pusher (?). _All_ plowing inside the city and so are done by wheel loaders. Mostly volvo L50, L70 and L90 and similiar.

All farmers in Sweden with self-respect have at least on old volvo Wheel loader. A simple "wrong-direction" tractor callade "Baklastare" = "BackwardsLoader" 

Most common is the Volvo BM 218 (2WD) and the 641 (4WD).

Pic of one here, not snowmoving tho: http://user.tninet.se/~irs543h/volvobm/lm640.jpg

It is _the_ vehicle that moves most private snow in Sweden. And is used for 1000 other things also.

-Anyway, nice site and a lot of nice pictures/reading!


----------



## CamLand (Mar 12, 2003)

Welcome Magnus,good see people from around the world...


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Welcome to the site Magnus! Pretty cool having someone from Sweden join the ranks. That's a neat looking rig in the picture, looks like a real workhorse. Our plowing season is pretty much done for this season in the U.S., what about over there? 

Buck


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Welcome to the plowsite nation.  :waving: 
Buck, lets meet at my dad's in Castle Rock, CO. Almost 2 feet of snow!!


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

The Boss said:


> Welcome to the plowsite nation.  :waving:
> Buck, lets meet at my dad's in Castle Rock, CO. Almost 2 feet of snow!!


Dang! I heard about the snow pounding they got. When we get done plowing maybe wait around a few days and hit that sweet golf course in Castle Rock... 

Buck


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Sounds good to me! Knowing that area, the snow will be burned off by tomorrow. I was out there visiting one time and it snowed about 5 inches one night. When I got up the next morning, it was all but gone. Kind of cool seeing how the elevation can have such an effect.


----------



## Magnus (Apr 10, 2005)

Checking back to the site after a long absence  -It's summertime now and no problems with the white stuff.

Found some nice pics of a Volvo FH12:
http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/4/web/496000-496999/496845_101_full.jpg
http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/4/web/496000-496999/496845_102_full.jpg

Thats what mowes the main roads in Sweden. There is two flavours, Scania & Volvo. Nothing else seems to find it's way here 

Heres some more pics of the Volvo "Baklastare":


















I have been surfing the internet for years, and have not seen the Baklastare-concept in the american way. Who made it over there?


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

I think we have something similar in an older Hough or Michigan brand, though they are not really used backward, but are close in design.


----------

